# Msra Beat The Heat 2007 Race Memphis, Tn



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

*MSRA "Beat The Heat 2007" Race in Memphis, Tn*

Here it is, the long anticipated Memphis “Beat the Heat Bash 2007” race on 21 and 22 July 2007.
Classes this year will be:

1/10 Nitro; Expert Sedan and Sportsman Sedan.
1/10 Electric; 27T Stock Sedan, 19T Expert Sedan, Modified Sedan, Tamiya Mini (TCS rules), and Open Stock Junior.

Great sponsors, Bar-B-Q Saturday night, Red Bull refreshing drinks on Sunday and assistance on trophy presentation. Bring the whole family because this year we have a new class for all those youngsters wanting to race. Hoping all you come out and join us... Mark your calendars.

Oh yeah… R.O.A.R. membership required. See attached entry form for more details.


----------

